# Time to Buy Scuba Fins...!



## fisheyejoe (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi there!
I am looking forward to getting my teeth into this scuba diving thing! I am in starting to buy my own gear, as I want to dive a lot more often from now on.

I have already bought the knife and the mask. Next on the list of things to spend my hard earned dollars in is the set of diving fins. So many scuba fins to chose from that it's making my head spin!

I am looking for a bit of help from more experienced divers out there that have already bought their own fins.

I like the look of split fins, but hear that they are not as good for spearfishing (my underwater pastime of choice). Any help here would be great!

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go down to Dive Pros on 98 and you can try any fins on in there on site heated pool with no obligation to purchase them.


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

sealark said:


> Go down to Dive Pros on 98 and you can try any fins on in there on site heated pool with no obligation to purchase them.


+1 They are close to me and I get my compressed tank filled there and I have seen the large collection of fins they have. I am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## fisheyejoe (Feb 10, 2014)

C1DoG said:


> +1 They are close to me and I get my compressed tank filled there and I have seen the large collection of fins they have. I am sure you will not be disappointed.


Ah, thanks for the recommendations, guys. That had not occurred to me.

I have had a little look around online to see what's out there and within my budget. 

There's an absolute TONNE of brands and different styles out there. You guys tried any Oceanic Fins?

Thx
Joe


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Fins are a matter of preference, you'll get 10 different opinions about which fins are best. I personally like Aeris Mako (cheap) and atomic split fins (expensive). They are both low-energy flexible fins, which is my preference. I paid $20 for my makos on craigslist and used them over 100 times. 

Any fin that's good for diving and comfortable for you is going to be good for spearfishing. I wear atomic splits now and they are fine for spearfishing.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the atomic's I rather like them but I'm small so don't have to kick real hard to move. by the way if you are going to wear boots with ur fins make sure u have them on when u are trying the fins on. I had to jump up a size


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Atomic splits are awesome. I never would have believed they were worth the money without trying them. My girl has a set of the Atomic splits, but I'm still using my original Mares Avanti fins, which are great. If/when I ever need to replace them, I'm getting the Atomic split fins.


----------



## ShortRound (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a set of Scubapro Twin Jets that I am pretty happy with. They are not too heavy and provide a good amount of thrust. The only problem I have with them is that I am a short guy (5'4") and they feel a little long when I am not in the water.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have literally kicked over 100 pairs of fins. I've come up with a few thoughts:

1) Fit is more important than any other factor
2) Split fins are great (especially if your kick technique is not). However, when you get under a load (carrying more gear, in a current, etc), you must resist the temptation to "over-kick" the fin. But, if used effectively, it will allow a novice diver to not use as much gas, and not over-exert themselves.
3) Personally, I like a solid "jet-style" fin (I like the Hollis), because of the control I get and it does not matter if I'm in doubles with 3 stages, or in a single tank, they kick the same. However, they take more energy to move through the water.


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive used Force Fins for many years. Easy to kick, pack, put on, and very comfortable.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Beuchat Mundial!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a good used pair of find I'll sell you for $25.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Well you got a ton of suggestions and you are still confused. Get over to the Dive Pros shop and try some on. No one can tell you what you don't know before you find out yourself. I like full foot fins there another suggestion.
456-8845


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Scuba pro jet fins if you have even one hair on your behind. Leave the split fins to the split tails.

Edited to say I'm just kidding mostly. So what sealark suggested and try a bunch on the pool. You can't beat that deal.


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Done a bunch of diving both as an scuba instructor and teaching water survival. My preference is a solid blade jet fin. Scuba Pro jet fins, Rockets, Super Rockets or the old Compros from U.S. Divers/Aqualung. Look at what the Navy divers are using, there's a reason why they don't use split fins, no power under load.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Im a retired Navy Dv. Never could handle any strap fins. Only full foot fins for me. Like already posted, go and try some fins and make your own choice.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Fins*

Jet Fins. Spring straps. Nuff said.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

It really all depends on what type of diving you want to do what are you interested in. DO you want a universal fin. wrecks, spearfishing, these are the questions you need to have an answer too be for you invest


----------

